# A fan filmed while i was backing up Dion play rhythm on Sweet Little Rock and Roller



## tubetwang (Dec 18, 2007)

It's on You Tube...:smilie_flagge17:

Not the best camera technique i'll admit, but, i give her a B+ for effort...

Check it out...sounds ok for what it's worth!

www.youtube.com/user/Twangsterized


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

damn I wanted to hear a chinese gibson in action


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

parkhead said:


> damn I wanted to hear a chinese gibson in action


----------



## tubetwang (Dec 18, 2007)

parkhead said:


> damn I wanted to hear a chinese gibson in action


gretsch, ric, strat, tele, jaguar, dano...

sorry no gibby for this cowboy!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

tubetwang said:


> It's on You Tube...:smilie_flagge17:
> 
> Not the best camera technique i'll admit, but, i give her a B+ for effort...
> 
> ...











This channel is no longer available because the user has closed their account. 

kkjq


----------

